# How To Get Ripped Like A Bodybuilder



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2011)

How To Get Ripped Like A Bodybuilder by Tom Venuto ~ Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle Being “ripped” is the coveted condition where your body fat is so low that muscular details never seen on “average people” start standing out in bold relief: Ripped means muscle striations, vascularity, drum-tight skin, “cuts” (separations) between muscle [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## darkl92 (Dec 3, 2013)

*want to know about get ripped*



Prince said:


> How To Get Ripped Like A Bodybuilder by Tom Venuto ~ Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle Being ?ripped? is the coveted condition where your body fat is so low that muscular details never seen on ?average people? start standing out in bold relief: Ripped means muscle striations, vascularity, drum-tight skin, ?cuts? (separations) between muscle [...]
> 
> *Read More...*




i want to ask you and get ripped can you tell me how to start to a thin boy to eat and to do in gym for getting ripped .


----------

